# holiday sucesss



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all just a nice story to keep everyone going. AD has been home 4 months and although people may judge and say it's too early we are halfway through a wonderfully successful first family holiday! I don't know how things will be when we get back home but AD and daddy needed this time and have bonded amazingly. X


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

meh. who cares what people think. wish i'd known that when our boy came home   

glad you're having a lovely time


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fab news angel


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Who said that's too early? Lorettas been home 5 months and we are going on holiday in a few weeks. You know your child and if you feel they are ready, then you know best 😊. 
I am so pleased you are having a lovely time. I hope to post a similar update soon! Xxx


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Yay.....so nice to hear. We waited over a year for ours and it went horribly wrong. Saying that....we have just returned from holiday no.2 which was a hit. (Apart from the outgoing flight....Read my blog for the gory details!)


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Alley, we are flying in 6 weeks time with wee man and each and every time I think about it I break out in a cold sweat! I will read your blog with anticipation lol.

Angel - we went away 3 months after wee man moved in and he was fab, 2nd time 6 months later it was hell on earth, 6 months later the dream child, 2 weeks ago we nearly left him there    D hey ho that's kids for you xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck Flash! I'm sure it will be fine. We were going abroad but chickened out! Xx


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Flash...just keep chanting 'relaxed parents, relaxed child' Lol!

How long is your flight? Day or night flight?


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ally, it's only 2 1/2 hours. The flight is 8 o'clock in the morning and the airport is approx 1hr 20 min away so a nice early start! We are going with family so at least we can tag team. I'm really worried about taking off and landing when he has to sit with his belt on. He is 2 1/2 and totally hyper....relaxed parent relaxed child, relaxed parent relaxed child, relaxed parent....
Is it too soon to start?


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah yes, the 'sit in your own seat' malarky. On take off LBM was green with illness and covered in puke and they still insisted he sat in his own seat. He put up a big fight and screamed and kicked but we just kept talking to him calmly saying that he needed to have the belt on to keep him safe. We made a point of showing him all the people around us who were sitting calmly with their belts buckled up. He found the whole experience pretty terrifying (especially as he was so poorly) He was crying so much that I was focusing on him and didn't even notice everyone staring at us. On the way back, he just totally accepted it and found it all pretty exciting. Note to self: teaching them how to un-do the seat belt is not, i repeat...not...a clever game. 

we did a lot of airport story books before hand and did a photo book with pics of the places we would go and the people we would meet and some inside aeroplane pics too where he would choose what seat he would sit in etc. that really worked a treat. 

take lots of goodies for entertainment...wrap them up individually so he takes time to unwrap stuff. luckily LBM found the ear phones fun....didn't care much for the tv...just the earphones. lol I tool a big open stand up shopping bag (bag for life thingies) that I put under his seat where we could just chuck stuff in and out as needed. Very useful rather than having to keep getting up to unzip a in flight bag. Be prepared for a lot of waiting around. our flight was delayed at the last minute and there was a lot of waiting and nursery rhyme singing (!)

if i think of anything else, i'll PM you


----------

